# Booster Vaccination Question



## toolband4308 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello everyone this is my first post here. I read a 9 page thread on here about "who doesn't vaccinate" and it was shocking at first to see how most people on here vaccinate as a puppy then deny all after (except rabies). My GSD is 3yr old now and is due for her yearly comprehensive checkup this coming Monday. After using that useful thread I saw on this site and Google searches, I am pretty much convinced on not vaccinating my GSD anymore. Like I said she is 3 years old and received her puppy shots and also her boosters for the past two adult years...so this Monday when I go in should I just tell the vet to skip all shots and just do the typical yearly bloodwork check??

Thank you


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yes.

and I imagine all the other info you need regarding titers and what not can be found in the above mentioned thread.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

If rabies is required by law do a three year rabies. Some vets don't offer it, so if that is the case you might want to go somewhere that does.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, definitely a 3 year rabies!

As llombardo suggested, find a different vet if your current one will not give a 3 years rabies or titer to see if your dog even needs a Parvo or Distemper shot.

Check out all of the articles relating to vaccination on this page: Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Virus and Vaccine Related Articles 
Titer questions: Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Frequently Asked Questions about Titers and... 

*Titers are done at *
Kansas State Veterinary Diagnostic Labs: Manhattan Kansas #866-512-5650

HemoPet - Dr. Jean Dodds: https://labordatenbank.com/cake/hemopet/samples/hemopet_form Scroll down to see the specific test.

My dogs are titered every year for Parvo and Distemper. They had ONE shot of each when they were pups, and are now 8 and almost 10 years old and have never had another one!:wink2: 
ALL dogs are different,(whether their body "holds" the vaccination antigens or not), so that is why it is so important to test every year.

If your vet refuses to titer......find another vet! He/she is in it for the money!

Good luck!
Moms


----------



## toolband4308 (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the replies! ALSO I take my dog to the dog park like 4 days a week so does that change not getting the boosters? or does that still not matter.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

If your dog is covered......it's covered! 
That's is what titering for the Distemper and Parvo is for.....to PROVE that the dog is maintaining immunity to the diseases!

The Rabies is by law, so the dog must have it when it is due. If you get the "3 Year Rabies Shot" you won't have to get another one for 3 years!:wink2:

So yes, the dog can "go out" anyplace you want to! 
*But*........ to "Dog Parks"????? 
I don't think you'll find too many people on here that think that dog parks are a good thing.  
Type "Dog Parks" into the "Search" box at the top of the page and you can read COUNTLESS threads to see why many of us DO NOT recommend it!


Good luck!
Moms


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There is plenty of evidence that the immunizations for VIRAL diseases are good for life - not so for bacteria (such as lepto which is very controversial)

I did titers until it got to the point where outside forces placed enough limits on me (like boarding) that I just did the DHPP every 3 years but to each his own.


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

My vet does titers every year at a cost of about $60. If the immunity isn't high enough, they vaccinate at no charge. Cas hasn't had a booster (other than rabies) in over three years.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Soundguy said:


> My vet does titers every year at a cost of about $60. If the immunity isn't high enough, they vaccinate at no charge. Cas hasn't had a booster (other than rabies) in over three years.


I wish this was standard protocol for all vets! And it would be proof to show how long vaccinations are actually active in the system. Most often titers are so outrageously priced, people just opt to give the less expensive vaccines instead of running titres


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I had my boy titered this year for parvo and distemper. There was a little bit of a push and pull discussion over vacine vs titer, but when he called to let me know the results he was really happy about it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Soundguy said:


> My vet does titers every year at a cost of about $60. If the immunity isn't high enough, they vaccinate at no charge. Cas hasn't had a booster (other than rabies) in over three years.


where does your vet send the titers that they are only $60?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Mine does them in house and they are approximately $60 (I forget the exact amount but that is a good approximation)


----------

